# any rumors floating around about a new head coach yet?



## TJames

anybody hearing names? usually by this time, the rumor mill would be in full swing....lol...


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Jim Caldwell


----------



## Indians1

N/M


----------



## 4Q_iu

Indians1 said:


> I have heard a couple names:
> 
> Kathi Bennett
> Marsha Frese



where are Bennett and Frese currently coaching?


----------



## Indians1

N/M


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

4Q_iu said:


> where are Bennett and *Frese *currently coaching?



Frese is currenty the Associate HC at Illinois. 
http://www.fightingillini.com/sports/w-baskbl/mtt/frese_marsha00.html

Started her coaching career at Ball State


----------



## Indians1

N/M


----------



## Indians1

N/M


----------



## 4Q_iu

Indians1 said:


> Those came from coaches telling other coaches......no one from Indiana State gave me that info.  I have heard a few others, just can't release those names yet.



Do you have a preference between Bennett and Frese?

The experienced / former HC or the 'up and comer?'

Why did Bennett leave gloomington?   Was it this-?

2000-01 Indiana 20-11 .645 
2001-02 Indiana 17-14 .548 
2002-03 Indiana 13-15 .464 
2003-04 Indiana 12-17 .429 
2004-05 Indiana 10-18 .357 

Or something else?


----------



## Indians1

N/M


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Wasn't Bennett wildly successful at Evansville before going to IU?

I'm just gonna bet that we hire a woman this time around.  No reason, I'm just guessing...


----------



## egc1985

i think bennett's father used to coach at wisconsin...did she or did she not used to be at ue?

beat me to the question.  and i think i got my answer


----------



## jno2879

I know not many of you are fans of it, but has anyone heard if Weddle is getting consideration or if he will if state keeps winning down the stretch?


----------



## Indians1

N/M


----------



## BlueSycamore

Megan Lanham.......................things haven't been the same since she left.


----------



## jno2879

BlueSycamore said:


> Megan Lanham.......................things haven't been the same since she left.



I completely agree with this, she seemed to be the glue that kept wiedie together. I would be all for hiring her and making Mel the top assistant!


----------



## Eleven

I agree, Check my post here...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I've often wondered if Lanham was the brains behind the operation, but then when she went to SIU and all kinds of bad stuff started swirling around her...well, I don't know.  I found this article.  I wonder how she has dealt with this professionally...

http://www.thesouthern.com/sports/article_52e55ba0-55df-5f42-94b5-b4c4d68fc794.html

If RP hires her, I'm good with that.  Just a lot of questions, it seems...


----------



## TheHaute

What about an Indiana Native....
Vicki Hall would be a great add to the Lady Sycamore Basketball Program!
She's an Asst Coach with a Division I program now....
She's obviously a winner! 
University of Texas, WNBA, Overseas, Indiana All-Star Ms. Basketball....
She would bring alot to the Sycamore Program...Education and Athletics...
(It would be nice to keep the TOP Indiana Recruits in Indiana)


----------



## Indyhusker

I heard there was a special guest at the Rhode Island vs Dayton game last night.


----------



## Lady Tree Fan

I say Lanham...period..no questions...she would be wonderful for the Ladies!


----------



## TJames

*i still say try and contact stephanie white...*

to see if she would be interested.....


----------



## 4Q_iu

TJames said:


> to see if she would be interested.....



White would be my first choice -- should we start a collection?


----------



## TheHaute

That would be an AWESOME Dream Coaching Squad...
Vicki Hall and Stephanie White!

Lady Sycamores would definitely be on the right track!!!!


----------



## 4Q_iu

TheHaute said:


> That would be an AWESOME Dream Coaching Squad...
> Vicki Hall and Stephanie White!
> 
> Lady Sycamores would definitely be on the right track!!!!



have to believe it would be one of them -- not both; unless Hall isn't ready to be a head coach


----------



## TJames

*give me stephanie white...lol...*

not literally...lol...but coaching-wise....lol.....but hey...as long as they hire somebody good....i'll be fine with it......


----------



## 4Q_iu

TJames said:


> not literally...lol...but coaching-wise....lol.....but hey...as long as they hire somebody good....i'll be fine with it......



Hey -- this is an open forum; if want to wax poetically about your crush on Stephanie White!


----------



## TheHaute

4Q_IU;

I agree... either one of them would be GREAT! But its ok to have a DREAM Coaching Squad....right! 

...both been in high quality programs (U of Texas and Purdue); both Ms. Indiana Basketball; both had a professional careers (White-WNBA & Hall-WNBA & Overseas); both are Coaches....their experience in basketball would definitely help the Lady Sycamores go for the 'title' and for each player to succeed past college (whether its academic or professional baller).... 

Personally can't go wrong with either....


----------



## Indians1

N/M


----------



## 4Q_iu

TheHaute said:


> 4Q_IU;
> 
> I agree... either one of them would be GREAT! But its ok to have a DREAM Coaching Squad....right!
> 
> ...both been in high quality programs (U of Texas and Purdue); both Ms. Indiana Basketball; both had a professional careers (White-WNBA & Hall-WNBA & Overseas); both are Coaches....their experience in basketball would definitely help the Lady Sycamores go for the 'title' and for each player to succeed past college (whether its academic or professional baller)....
> 
> Personally can't go wrong with either....



Well, how about a staff of Stephanie White as Head Coach, retain Weddle and Boeglin and bring in Hall; as this is Hall's first year as a coach -- she's not ready for the HC spot.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Aaron Johnston from South Dakota State.  Has built a whale of a program up there and is in our price range!!!


----------



## Indians1

N/M


----------



## TheHaute

4Q_iu said:


> Well, how about a staff of Stephanie White as Head Coach, retain Weddle and Boeglin and bring in Hall; as this is Hall's first year as a coach -- she's not ready for the HC spot.



Well....looking at past Collegiate Coaches and their issues....most programs don't 'retain'....they usually have a fresh start with a completely new coaching staff.......  One other thing; there have been many women basketball coaches with quite a few years under their belts....only a small % of them are successful....makes you wonder about the rest of them... I hope that a decision would be made not only for the win and loss column but the success of ISU in a long term atmosphere. Who is going to grow the program.....for the School....for the students...for the community....for the Lady Sycamores..... And hopefully the next coach has those things in mind. To me it doesn't matter how many years they have under their belt but are they 'well-rounded winners' that truly know the game of basketball.

It will be very interesting to see what route the AD will take.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Indians1 said:


> Wouldn't you just love to be a fly on the wall to know who has applied?



I've considered bugging the athletic department offices before.  Anyone out there wanna help???   :imslow:


----------



## BlueHeart

*Maybe a big factor*

Our funding the salary of a new HC might limit quality candidates.  So RP is going to have a tough road ahead. I heard from a reliable source that he was on the road last night looking.  With the budget constraints ISU has it makes finding a new coach difficult at best.  But, he hasn't let us down yet, so I have faith that he's out there looking for the best coach possible for our program.  I am content to trust his judgment and not get my shirt in a bunch over worrying about the Lady Sycamores future.  BTW...congratulations to our staff of assistants for pulling this team together.  They look like the team we thought we had early on.  GO SYCAMORES!


----------

